# How do you decide when/if you should get a second Hav?



## Docs.mom (Jun 26, 2014)

Doc is 7 months old (despite me saying he was 8 months in my intro, after counting on my fingers I realized he's actually 7 months)

I am so in love with him and I know I want to get another sometime, but is it smart? Do havs like the companionship of another hav? I know I want to wait until he is over a year old and we have all of our training where I want it to be, he is housebroken (mostly) and knows sit, and lay down and leave it. Shake is something I am not sure he will ever get and he we are still working on him learning not to jump up on people.

For those of you that have added another are you glad you did. How well did your dog take it? Was there a lot of jealousy?

At what age is it the best to add another, I would like to do it while he is still young but I am unsure what the best age would be.

I have read that it is better to have opposite sexes together, how do you feel about that recommendation? do you with the same sex pairs have any issues?

I know its a lot of questions thanks in advance for taking the time read/answer


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,
Adding the second Hav to our family has worked out great!! We started with Ginny in 2012 and when she was 14 months old, Griffin came home.
They were born exactly a year (almost to the day) apart.
Ginny is very sociable and just seemed a little lonely. I know a lot of people on the forum have just one and that works well for them. 
But, my two play constantly and are tons of fun for each other. It took Ginny maybe 1-2 days to totally warm up to Griffin. 
The downside: the expense with grooming two - and boarding - is huge. 
Mine get along great being a girl/boy combination, but I know some people who have 2 males and that works great, too. Don't know anyone with two females. I think, from what I've read here, it's not so much a gender issue (but experts please correct me if I'm wrong). Here's a photo of my two.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I want another Hav, and will probably have one within the next year or so. But since I compete, I wanted Kodi to be well along in his training before having to spend a large chunk of my available training time on dealing with puppy issue.  Kodi has now finished his open title in CDSP, and we are working on most of the UD exercises. (we have just touched on Articles so far, but that's the last one) He is performing very solidly in the ring, and has a bunch of titles from various venues in obedience, rally and agility. 

My other reason for spreading them apart by 6 years is that I really didn't want the heartbreak of two geriatric dogs at the same time. At 6, Kodi will still be spunky and playful (he gets along with all other nice dogs, so that's not an issue) but old enough to help teach the puppy by example. I didn't want to wait TOO long, and subject an elderly dog to puppy antics either, so 6 seemed to be in the right ball park!

Honestly, I would not have wanted to have two dogs under two years apart. The dogs are still really puppies until about 2 years old, and I want them to have a VERY firm understanding of their basic (household) training, which is a LOT of work during that period. If the other end (two elderly dogs at the same time) doesn't bother you, though, I think there is nothing wrong with getting them closer together than I am.

I'm looking forward to Kodi having a playmate. He's not lonely… We work together daily, and he goes on walks with other dogs on a regular basis, so he has a "social life" too. But I KNOW he'll enjoy having a live-in friend to pal around with, especially when we're out of the house.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> I want another Hav, and will probably have one within the next year or so.


How exciting Karen!

I think two would be a blast, and your idea of the timing seems pretty good. Although we will be a 1 dog household for the foreseeable future (our condo rules allow just 1 per unit, and beside I think we would be crowded with two), the images of some of the little red pups I have seen on some of the websites lately (Rockhurst has some adorable puppy photos someone pointed out recently) gave me puppy fever again before I am even cured of my first bout! I originally wanted to get a little red female. I am in love with Archer and wouldn't change a thing about getting him, but there's still the idea of another little one that lingers in the brain...

Well I bet everyone on the forum is pumped for when you get another puppy since you are so good about updating and sharing! We'd love to hear how the selection process goes for you.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have two females who are only three months apart. The vet was surprised that they get along so well. I didn't really ask why maybe that's unusual? Maddie gets along with everyone so maybe that's why. Grooming is the only thing I can think of that gets to be a bit much. I find Havanese hard to house train but that's just me. Mine are still having accidents now and then. Maybe it is because I had two at once to train. I tried so hard to do everything right and we still get a mistake once in a while. Right now I need a new couch because the ball got stuck in the pillow while I was at work . Not their fault I just have never been a kennel type of owner to any of my dogs. So I have to sometimes deal with my things getting ruined. I'm single and will probably have a hard time ever meeting anyone who could live with us . LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> How exciting Karen!
> 
> I think two would be a blast, and your idea of the timing seems pretty good. Although we will be a 1 dog household for the foreseeable future (our condo rules allow just 1 per unit, and beside I think we would be crowded with two), the images of some of the little red pups I have seen on some of the websites lately (Rockhurst has some adorable puppy photos someone pointed out recently) gave me puppy fever again before I am even cured of my first bout! I originally wanted to get a little red female. I am in love with Archer and wouldn't change a thing about getting him, but there's still the idea of another little one that lingers in the brain...
> 
> Well I bet everyone on the forum is pumped for when you get another puppy since you are so good about updating and sharing! We'd love to hear how the selection process goes for you.


I love reds, and Pam and Tom DO have a red female now, but they have to breed her (or one of her daughters that they've kept) to someone other than one of their studs to get red puppies, and I'm not sure that I want to stray that far from their original lines in terms of working temperament. Kodi is just such a perfect competition dog. I really got lucky finding him. So I may end up with a "typical" Starborn black, B&W or silver.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree with Karen about having your original pup well trained so it's not as much work bringing in a new puppy. Timmy was two when I got Mae so he was, and is, a great role model for Mae to follow in many areas. Mae has also helped Tim to come out if his shell, I knew I wanted an outgoing effervescent pup which is kind of a bit opposite of Tim. I was fortunate to have a lengthy conversations with Mae's breeder about what she thought would work out best for everyone involved. I'm not sure about gender in terms of getting along, I would think personality plays a much bigger part. My two LOVE each other almost to a fault and hate to be away from one another. I also think they prioritize each other over me, but that's okay. I'm keeping Mae in long coat but thankfully Tim's hair is short because having two with full coats would be way too much work for me! I am so happy that I got a second, there's nothing better than seeing my pups playing together, sleeping together, following each other around it warms my heart.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Believe it or not, we waited for 5 years to get Cooper his sister, Tessa. Cooper is a little protective of my husband and I so the one concession we made was to get a female puppy. He was even more accepting of her than we thought he would be and now three years later, they are great friends. I wish I hadn't waited as long as we did but it has worked out very well for us. Now I think it is time for another, but my hubby says I am crazy.


----------



## Chocdiva1 (Jun 30, 2014)

I am thinking of getting two puppies. I know it will be crazy but I am now a stay at home mom, with two daughters in college, lol! So I have plenty of time. I think I want a boy and a girl and no two girls, been there done that NO thanks!
I read two posts that talked about reds! is this another name for chocolate Havanese? If not what is a red?
Thanks
Good luck


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chocdiva1 said:


> I am thinking of getting two puppies. I know it will be crazy but I am now a stay at home mom, with two daughters in college, lol! So I have plenty of time. I think I want a boy and a girl and no two girls, been there done that NO thanks!
> I read two posts that talked about reds! is this another name for chocolate Havanese? If not what is a red?
> Thanks
> Good luck


No, red has nothing to do with chocolate. Chocolates are determined by the color of their skin, not their hair. You can have a "chocolate" with a completely white coat, but with brown skin around their eyes, on their nose and the pads of their feet. Of course, breeders who like chocolate TRY to breed for as deep a chocolate as possible because that's what consumers want. But I don't believe that people should breed for color.

Red is even less common in the breed than chocolate, and can come from two different set of genes. One is related to black and one is related to sable. The reds that are related to black are often "clear reds" with no black tips on the coat. The ones related to sable usually do have back tips on the coat. ALL red Havanese should have black skin, like every other color except chocolate. Like every other Havanese color, there are LOTS of "modifier" genes that can make the coat darker or lighter, or make it fade over time. So just because you get a red puppy doesn't mean that the dog will be red as an adult.

Red Havanese are lovely, but please dont choose a Havanese based on color. There are no guarantees that the color will stay for one thing. Choose a puppy based on these factors first:

1. Health testing of the parents and health of the pup
2. Temperament of the parents and the pup
3. Reputable breeder (though if they are attending to the first two, they probably ARE a reputable breeder)

Gender isn't very important with Havanese. Unlike some breeds, temperamentally, girls and boys are pretty similar. There are individual differences, but much less based on gender.

And color should be the very LAST consideration (if it is considered at all) It has been said that color in Havanese puppies are like a box of chocolates. You can never tell for sure exactly what you're going to get!


----------

